
Linus Torvalds is doing a good and brave thing - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/linus-torvalds-is-doing-a-good-and-brave-thing/
======
savethefuture
Yet another victim of the pc culture.

~~~
umvi
Come on, I hate PC bullying myself but I think this case is a little
different. Linus has historically been very blunt and just outright mean to
people that have made mistakes. Since he is the leader, everyone else thinks
it's acceptable and tolerable. He recognizes a lack of empathy and is trying
to fix it.

This isn't really comparable to the recent Redis development, for example,
where the developer had no history of abuse but was attacked anyway for not
jumping at the suggestion to "correct" terminology that has just very recently
fallen out of fashion.

